# Sudden realisation!



## MHealthJo (Mar 11, 2013)

OH MY GOSH I'VE JUST HAD AN EPIPHANY!

I've just realised  what's been a bit 'off' with me the last couple of years --

NO OPRAH!! D:


Hehe, but actually this is a semi-serious realisation. I think there's a genuine somewhat meaningful loss which I've just realised! Gosh, in all the months/years when chronic fatigue syndrome was in a more 'yuck' phase instead of an 'okay' phase, on all the days I slithered out of bed at 1pm, with no meaningful plans and the strength only to transfer to the couch and press the 'on' button - bam! she was always right there for me..... but with my current bout..... she's not there! 

What do you think? How does one replace Oprah?...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 11, 2013)

_The Simpsons_, _Family Guy_, _Big Bang Theory_, and _3rd Rock From The Sun_?


----------



## MHealthJo (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm afraid that all of those combined do not replace Oprah......

Besides, the middle of the day  is for inspirational life-learning or quality  biography-interview type TV. To pretend you're enriching yourself and doing constructive things. Then you get inspired and motivated and do one miniscule task. Or half a task. Or begin a task. Or think about a task. Or look at, then ignore, a task.

Then AFTER that important stuff you REWARD yourself with the purely entertaining comedy TV. Don't you know ANYTHING Dr. Baxter? *rolls eyes*


----------



## GDPR (Mar 11, 2013)

So you don't think Family Guy is inspirational or quality tv? 

Try watching it in Family Guy PJ's and you'll think differently.


----------



## MHealthJo (Mar 11, 2013)

Quality, yes. Inspirational, that had not occurred to me as such....... 

But with that PJ idea which I haven't tried, I'm suddenly thinking there is a whole dimension of it I might have been missing!!

Ooh, maybe you get some sort of Dark Side of the Rainbow -like effect
..?

Thanks for alerting me....... I'm gonna try it.....


----------



## GDPR (Mar 11, 2013)

I highly recommend it!


----------

